# pc fan????



## jesuse (Jun 23, 2011)

hey peeps iv got myself a small pc fan >>>im just wondering are these safe to run for long times??....its riged up to a 9volt bat charger ....and i find the charger seems to heat up????peace[j]


----------



## my my (Jun 23, 2011)

i have a few pc fans as well. Even tho i am not using them in my current grow set up. I had already thought that issue out.
AC/DC convertor.. they can be picked up at places like Radio Shack...
my .05's worth!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 23, 2011)

those power suplies are great..I ran the pc fans in my Male chamber and they did just fine...yes the converter got hot  But still worked....look at the voltage comeing outta them as they are all diffrent...the higher the Number the faster the fan..

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Locked (Jun 23, 2011)

my my said:
			
		

> AC/DC convertor.. they can be picked up at places like Radio Shack...
> my .05's worth!




:yeahthat:


----------



## jesuse (Jun 23, 2011)

i burnd my 1st one out 13 volt charger only 12 volt fan ,,,,,i wired it up n smoke started comeing from it and it died after few seconds,,,,1 i have now is 12v fan and 6v charger its ideal but gets worm and gets me para it gona burst in to flames////...peace [j]


----------



## my my (Jun 23, 2011)

IMO, you need to ditch the Charger, and get a converter.
I would have concerns of running a battery charger with out it on a battery to charge.
now if it is indeed a converter instead of a battery charger. life should be good for ya!


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jun 23, 2011)

one problem might be that most PC fans run on 12 volt - not 9.  and like everyone else says - get a converter instead of a charger.  they are entirely different animals.


----------



## jesuse (Jun 24, 2011)

i dont understand wots a converter?? peace[j]


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jun 24, 2011)

it changes the power from one voltage to another.  easiest thing to do is find a used power supply from an old computer.  that's what a computer's power supply does...


----------



## burner (Jun 24, 2011)

I use this and it works great. All you need to do is wire up a 4 pin connecter from you fan and plug it in.

hXXp://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812123309&cm_re=fan_adapter-_-12-123-309-_-Product


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jun 24, 2011)

or save a couple of bucks and get it already wired for a couple/few fans:

hxxp://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817822006


----------



## burner (Jun 24, 2011)

good call ssc, that's another option. I didn't even think of that...would it be using 250w at all times though?

Thinking it would...it would be powered constantly so...

Currently I have 4 fans running off the adapter I posted above


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jun 25, 2011)

Nope.  I use an old 240 watt Dell power supply I got in a $10 computer because its real small and darn near silent.  I have four 4" puter fans on a 4'x4'x3' drying cabinet.  The whole thing draws about 18 watts and moves a tidy amount of air very quietly.

The 240 watt power supply sucks 9 watts just sitting there plugged in but with nothing connected, and it has its own little cooling fan.  Each 4" puter fan draws about 2 watts more.  

Those "Kill-A-Watt" wattage meters are fun to play with... heh...







			
				burner said:
			
		

> good call ssc, that's another option. I didn't even think of that...would it be using 250w at all times though?
> 
> Thinking it would...it would be powered constantly so...
> 
> Currently I have 4 fans running off the adapter I posted above


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jun 25, 2011)

Forgot to add - a computer power supply does not normally come with an on/off switch.  You have to use a paper clip to jumper 2 holes in the motherboard wire connector, same as how the power button on a computer case is connected.  It won't shock you or anything and there are lots of instructions on how to do it.  Just google "power supply jumper" and you'll find which 2 wires to jumper together to make it turned on all the time.


----------



## burner (Jun 26, 2011)

Awesome ...I have a few Dells laying around ...might be using a power supply for my drying box as well  

Thanks SSSC!


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 10, 2011)

jesuse said:
			
		

> i dont understand wots a converter?? peace[j]


 
In the US they are called power supplies.  A wall-wort type from Radio Shack might work but the current rating must be at least as high as that drawn by the fan.  For DC fan motors of the PC type a lower voltage is not going to be a problem (though the fan will run slower) but a lower supply current rating will be. But I agree that a used PC supply is your best bet.

Edit:

I should add  that "converter" is somtimes used to refer to a particular type of power supply that converts DC to AC.

I should add that I must be getting senile, in this  country a PS that converts DC to AC is called an inverter.


----------

